# Parallels and VPN



## mrmille (Feb 23, 2008)

This is more of a hint then an actual question.

My VPN to work (PPTP) in OS X broke down when i had Parallels Desktop 3.0 installed. I could connect to my workplace, but well on the inside I couldn't reach anything.

The "in-panic" solution was to simply uninstall Parallels, and now everything is in order again. I will post the solution (if there is any) in  this thread.


----------



## SJRNet (Feb 27, 2008)

I use Checkpoint Secure Client (VPN-1) on Parallels 3.0 without any problems


----------



## mrmille (Mar 4, 2008)

SJRNet said:


> I use Checkpoint Secure Client (VPN-1) on Parallels 3.0 without any problems



Well, the VPN *IN* Parallels works fine, it's the one in os x that wont work when parallels is installed


----------



## mvcube (Mar 23, 2008)

Parallels installs virtual ethernet interfaces. It might be the case that your VPN software simply binds to the wrong interface. In the shell, type ifconfig -a to see the list of interfaces.


----------

